# Spectre Bond Theme Tune Release Today...



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Well here it is, it's not on YouTube at time of writing this so you'll have to click through to the Radio 1 Website but it's on this page..

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/art...ne-as-introduced-by-sam-smith-on-grimmys-show

I am a massive massive Bond fan, I'm very disappointed in this, it lacks the brute force and power.

Ironically I dislike Adelle but loved the Skyfall track, I like Sam but dislike this track.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't like Sam smith and a song that only took him 20 minutes to write must be even worse than his current tosh


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kimo said:


> I don't like Sam smith and a song that only took him 20 minutes to write must be even worse than his current tosh


I'm surprised he was allowed to even say he wrote it in 20 minutes.

What annoys me is you have Daniel Craig who has said numerous times that he can't wait until his tenure as Bond expires and then you have someone take 20 minutes to write a song that should be a once in a lifetime achievement/honour for the biggest British franchise in history.

Insulting.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

To be fair, if you've got the ideas etc. it's possible to write a sing quickly. Maybe what he meant was he wrote it in 20 minutes and then spent a few days editing and improving? The instrumentals would have taken a lot longer meaning the whole song took way longer than 20 minutes to produce.

I do think it sounds very bond. Not as good as sky fall though.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

He doesn't have money on his mind so I'm sure he'll have wrote the song for free too


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

I Can see why it only took 20 mins to make.
Heard it on radio 1 a few times this morning and it's awful.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> I Can see why it only took 20 mins to make.
> Heard it on radio 1 a few times this morning and it's awful.


Get on radio x then


----------



## TimmoUK (Jul 13, 2015)

<deleted>


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Never like Sam Smith and though this has echoes of a Bond theme, he simply hasn't got the sort of voice for it. Ths song is too simple too, but maybe more listenings will improve matters.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't mind Sam Smith but heard the song twice now and very disappointed with it. Has the Bond orchestra sound but not impressed with the singing, lyrics etc. I think by saying he wrote it in 20mins he's opened himself up to criticism. Making a comment like that is ok if the song is spot on.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

The song is alright in fairness. Very Bond but it is more the singing, his voice just isn't powerful/rough enough to do a Bond theme. 

The best Bond theme in recent years was Chris Cornell in Casino Royale and Jack White/Alicia Keys takes a close second


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

I've heard better sounding farts
It never gets going, and his voice is way too high imo.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, words fail me, which bellend agreed this?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Right,

I've listened to the full version a few times now (seems a cut version is now on the Radio 1 website for some reason).

Spectre is a movie about the appearance of Spectre and how they had everything to do with what happened in Casino Royale, QOS and in part Skyfall.

This theme tune, is a love song, it's about Vesper...this makes me happy.

I've been here before
But always hit the floor
I've spent a lifetime running
And I always get away
But with you I'm feeling something
That makes me want to stay

I'm prepared for this
I never shoot to miss
But I feel like a storm is coming
If I'm gonna make it through the day
Then there's no use in running
This is something I gotta face

If I risk it all
Could you break my fall?


How do I live? How do I breathe?
When you're not here I'm suffocating
I want to feel love, run through my blood
Tell me is this where I give it all up?
For you I have to risk it all
Cause the writing's on the wall

A million shards of glass
That haunt me from my past
As the stars begin to gather
And the light begins to fade
When all hope begins to shatter
Know that I won't be afraid

If I risk it all
Could you break my fall?

How do I live? How do I breathe?
When you're not here I'm suffocating
I want to feel love, run through my blood
Tell me is this where I give it all up?
For you I have to risk it all
Cause the writing's on the wall

The writing's on the wall

How do I live? How do I breathe?
When you're not here I'm suffocating
I want to feel love, run through my blood
Tell me is this where I give it all up?
How do I live? How do I breathe?
When you're not here I'm suffocating
I want to feel love, run through my blood
Tell me is this where I give it all up?
For you I have to risk it all
Cause the writing's on the wall


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

Well, thats a new type of gay!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

I heard it on the drive home (admittedly it was on the 80's blaupunct in the 205) but its complete and utter S**t.

Its not a Bond Theme tune is drivvel sung by a F***tard.

I am very very disappointed indeed.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

It sounded good this morning on Good Morning Britain, when they were showing clips of the film whilst playing it.

Heard it on the radio this afternoon, and I nearly didn't reach the weekend. His voice must be one of the most depressing around - I reckon Bond will end up drinking the most alcohol ever in this film, and ask himself where it all went wrong.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm with kimo....his voice wants to make me jump off a bridge...should have called on matt Bellamy and muse to bang out a tune.


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Love Bond movies but going by the Radio 1 snippet..not impressed!


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Who is Sam Smith? When I heard it today I thought it must be Samantha......

Orchestral arrangement is recognisable as Bond, the voice? No way suitable.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Meh, just meh. 

If ever you had to define what a lackluster song is, that's it. 

I was waiting for it to burst into a tune........then it ended. 

Sam Smith is not bad. There has always been too much focus on someone being "the new next big thing", but he'll never be a great. The fact you barely hear his tracks played on the radio already says he's got no staying power.


----------

